# Infidelity Problem



## sinisterxxx (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,
I have been with my husband for 3 yrs. And married for one year. I have cheated on him twice during our time together and he has also cheated on me in the beginnin of our relationship. Hes knows what I have done to him and he still wanted to be with me. At that point I really thought that it was over. But he insisted on staying with me. I didnt really want to...bu we were able to work things out. I dont know what exactly is wrong with me but I feel the need to cheat. Im not sure why, maybe its something our marriage is lacking. Im not attracted to him like I use to be. I feel like we are drifting apart and I am constantly checking out other guys. He says our marriage is great and that he loes being with me and he loves me. We have a daughter together but I just dont feel like I want to be in a relationship with just one guy. Im still young and I think that getting married at such a young age was a mistake. The marriage was more of a pressure type of thing. His parents and my grandparents really pressured me to get married and I caved in. Now I see it being a problem. I want to take a break but he just dosesnt want to leave me. Please any advice would help!! Thank you


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like you don't want to take responsibility for your own choices. You married him but you want to blame it on everyone else.

What is your responsibility in this? You have a child with him.

How about you grow up, huh? Grow up and live out your obligations and stop feeding yourself a bunch of nonsense and believing it. Stop checking out other guys. You have that ability. Choose to use it.

Devote yourself to your husband and your child. 

If you don't, it is all on you. And you can explain to your daughter why Mommy's a no good cheater.

BTW, if anyone leaves, you leave. You move out. You're the one with the problem.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Age doesn't matter. You're a serial cheater. Some people can just be that way. Put your big girl panties on and tell him that you can't be faithful. Divorce him so he can be free to find faithful love and you can be free to have meaningless relationships till you have your fill of sex with no love.


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

How do you feel about yourself and your life? Forget about the marriage for a moment....and your husband...are you happy? How's the baby? What do you feel is missing? Do you have anything that makes you feel fulfilled, smart, beautiful like a nice job you enjoy or some good female friends?


----------

